# Estimated value of Imperial crown quart canning jar dated 40 on lid



## Sha (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello.   I was wondering if I paid too much for this jar at $6.00?  Thank you.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2014)

You're sweating $6.00?


----------



## MNJars (Mar 28, 2014)

So, no you didn't pay too much...


----------

